# Going away for 3 months. Pet Sitter or Boarding?



## scottkeen (Feb 20, 2014)

I will start travelling between the U.S. mainland and Hawaii starting April 2015.

I have my home in Hawaii where I live with my 90-lb GSD "Ruger" and my cat. I also have a condo in Virginia.

After 7 years in paradise, I am having to back to work in Virginia and I hope to spend 2-3 months at a time back at my home in Hawaii (2-3 months in winter, 1-2 months in summer) between contract work.

The quarantine laws and high cost of bringing pets between Hawaii and the mainland makes it hard for me to do unless I'm going to stay in Hawaii for more than 3 months.

My question is: For a 2-3 month period, is my dog better off in Virginia with a pet sitter who comes by the condo once a day for 30 minutes and takes him for a walk and feeds/plays with him, or is he better off boarded at a kennel? I also have family in the area who would probably spend a day or two a week with the pets and I could probably convince a few of my pet-friendly friends to stop by and visit the pets too, in addition to the sitter.

In Hawaii, I have a nice home, friends, and ties to the place where I've lived for 7 years, so I want to come back whenever I can, but I can't realistically bring my pets back and forth.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

Imho animals are always better off in their own home. In a lesser of the evils kinda way. Your lifestyle sounds wonderful, but maybe hard on your animal(s)???


----------



## scottkeen (Feb 20, 2014)

katieliz said:


> Imho animals are always better off in their own home. In a lesser of the evils kinda way. Your lifestyle sounds wonderful, but maybe hard on your animal(s)???


I agree. I will try and keep my trips back to Hawaii away from my pets to 2 months or less. Maybe I could do (4) 1-month trips instead of (2) 2-month trips back to Hawaii if I get breaks between contract work.

I have a house in Hawaii, very close friends, my church which I love, and a lot of ties to Hawaii. But after 7 years in the #1 worst state to make a living, I have run out of money and need better healthcare, and have to go back to the mainland for work and for my health.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I would have a pet sitter come in. But waaaay more than once a day!!! They need to be walked at least 2-3 times a day. And they need companionship. 

If it's a nice condo, maybe you can find a house sitter. That stays at your home. They live in your home. This is what I do for friends. 

That said. Paying someone to take care if your dogs for months at a time is probably gonna be more expensive than traveling with them. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Find someone to house / pet sit. If you keep your pets in Hawaii I will gladly pet sit them lol. 
IMHO I think having a fur babysitter is the best option. Maybe a student would do it. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## scottkeen (Feb 20, 2014)

gsdsar said:


> Paying someone to take care if your dogs for months at a time is probably gonna be more expensive than traveling with them.


The cost breakdown for ROUND-TRIP between the mainland and Hawaii:

$1,700 United Airlines pet-cargo (dog+kennel, cat+kennel)
$ 330 Hawaii quarantine direct-release (x2 pets)
$ 500 Vet check-in at airport (x2 pets)
$ 200 ~Vet checkup/paperwork before returning to Hawaii
-----
$2,730

The daily rate for a pet-sitter to come to my condo for 30-minutes a day to walk/feed/play is $21 for x2 pets.

This works out to 130 days for the break-even, or IOW, 4 months. Anything over 4 months and I'm better off cost-wise to brings the pets with me. Under 4 months, cost-wise the pets are better staying in Virginia.

But no way I want to be away from my pets for that long, so I'm saying 2 months max. If I can, I will try to only be away for 1 month at a time, 4x times a year.


----------



## scottkeen (Feb 20, 2014)

misslesleedavis1 said:


> Find someone to house / pet sit. If you keep your pets in Hawaii I will gladly pet sit them lol.
> IMHO I think having a fur babysitter is the best option. Maybe a student would do it.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That's a good suggestion and may work out for both parties. I may be able to find someone who would enjoy a free home, all utilities included, in exchange for staying in my house and caring for my pets for 2 months. I would have to be very sure of the person!!!


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

But that 21 bucks a day is only for 1 visit a day. Your dogs need a lot more care and attention than that!!!! They can't go 24 hours in between potty breaks. That's just cruel. And to be alone for 23 1/2 hours a day is also cruel. Someone needs to come by at least 3 times a day and spend at least an hour with them. And to be honest, that's not enough either. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

house/pet sit is the way to go


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Oh come on!!! We all know you're going to bring them with you.....


SuperG


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

I used sitter company once and came home early. There was poop all over the kitchen , no food or water. I just had one small dog back then. Id never do that again. Now I entrust a family member to stay at my home. I make sure to stock up the fridge with food they like. I also give them internet access etc. Havent had issues since.


----------



## scout172 (Sep 14, 2013)

I think house sit is the way to go.


----------



## scottkeen (Feb 20, 2014)

Well, now I may have to consider the option I was least in favor of -- renting out one of the bedrooms in my Virginia condo to my sister so that when I go to Hawaii, I can entrust my pets to my sister. She's going to be looking for a place to move to soon, and she loves animals and will do a great job walking the dog. I was trying to avoid having someone live with me, I like living alone. Well, I may have to consider this option especially if I decide to go to Hawaii for more than 1 month.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

I am totally confused now...


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

scottkeen said:


> Well, now I may have to consider the option I was least in favor of -- renting out one of the bedrooms in my Virginia condo to my sister so that when I go to Hawaii, I can entrust my pets to my sister. She's going to be looking for a place to move to soon, and she loves animals and will do a great job walking the dog. I was trying to avoid having someone live with me, I like living alone. Well, I may have to consider this option especially if I decide to go to Hawaii for more than 1 month.


Uh, yes........I would give her rent in lieu of caring for your pets. That is a no brainer. It may be all nice to "live alone"...Honestly, I don't know what that is like since 1979 . It has either been a husband, husband + kids, husband + kids + friend or family member


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Sister is a great option. If she can not try a pet sitter from a company that does police checks..ref checks and so on. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

Agree - if you trust your sister to look after them that would be ideal. She would (I assume) be home often enough to properly care for and exercise the animals, as well and provide them companionship. It would also take a lot of worry out of your trip, knowing they are all ok.

I would offer to trade her free rent for those months in exchange for pet care.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

What city is your condo located in? 

Does your dog get along OK with other dogs? Is he people friendly?

Right now I have an ancient, blind foster dog that does not get along with male dogs. I cannot imagine that he will still be with me by April 2015. After his demise (he has been a foster for almost five years!) I plan on doing some pet sitting to make extra cash now that I am retired. My own GSDs all get along pretty well with other dogs. I hit the dog park in Reston with one of my own female GSDs on a daily basis. We also take long walks down by the Potomac River pretty frequently. 

Perhaps we could work something out. I am one of the founders of Virginia German Shepherd Rescue so I could give you more references than you would ever need to feel comfortable.


----------



## Declan (Jun 29, 2014)

I strongly advise having your sister stay at your place or hiring a petsitter who comes more often. That said, to be honest, since your dog has a high prey drive and has to be constantly reminded not to go after cats, and you have only had him for four months, I think you are setting yourself up for a horrific disaster if you don't bring one of them with you. I personally wouldn't trust a pet sitter or a family member to prevent a catastrophe if I'd just gotten a dog with a high prey drive and had a cat.


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

I wouldn't do boarding for more than a few days for a dog.. 
Its super stressful on dogs.. They can get sick, stressed, sick from being so stressed, bad things can happen and the kennel wont tell you unless its something you will notice or even if you might notice they may not tell you, etc. (i've been around of the kennel business to know, i've seen it all)

Definitely house sitter!!!!


----------



## Declan (Jun 29, 2014)

Just realized this would be for a few months at a time... I don't think even a petsitter is fair in that case unless they're staying at the house and sleeping there. Only having human interaction for even a few hours each day - let alone half an hour - for longer than a couple of weeks isn't fair to me. I know this is your first dog, so you might not realize this yet, but dogs are pack animals and yours would suffer gravely under those circumstances.


----------



## scottkeen (Feb 20, 2014)

Remo said:


> What city is your condo located in?
> 
> Does your dog get along OK with other dogs? Is he people friendly?
> 
> ...


Very interesting!

My condo in Virginia is in RESTON, north Reston near the North Point Village Shopping Center.

My 2.5 year-old GSD is named "Ruger". I got him from a breeder in Hilo, Hawaii. His mother is a working GSD from Hilo, Hawaii, his father is a Seigerhund show dog from Yugoslavia.

He is *very good* with small kids. His previous family had 3 small kids, 1 of the kids was autistic and used to beat on Ruger but he would just sit there and take it. There was also a pug "Daisy" that he grew up with. The family divorced and Ruger was too much for a single parent.

Ruger is OK with other dogs. He goes bi-weekly to Nose4Adventure doggy day-care in Kailua Kona, Hawaii and plays with a dozen other dogs of all shapes and sizes for 3 hours. Never been a problem. On the walking trails, he's sort of 50/50 with other big dogs. He has no problem with small dogs.

Aside from me and 1 or 2 other adults, Ruger doesn't pay much attention to other adults. If I'm in the room and there's a dozen other adults, he gives me 100% of his attention, as if no one else is there. I'm not sure if this is good or bad. He's kind of 1-person-minded, if that makes sense.

Will have to keep you in mind after I get back to Virginia in April.


----------



## scottkeen (Feb 20, 2014)

Declan said:


> I strongly advise having your sister stay at your place or hiring a petsitter who comes more often. That said, to be honest, since your dog has a high prey drive and has to be constantly reminded not to go after cats, and you have only had him for four months, I think you are setting yourself up for a horrific disaster if you don't bring one of them with you. I personally wouldn't trust a pet sitter or a family member to prevent a catastrophe if I'd just gotten a dog with a high prey drive and had a cat.


I'm thinking that my sister might be my best option, in exchange for free rent for when I'm gone for 2 months. I wouldn't trust Ruger alone with Kilia the cat, although she will have a cat door to get out if needed. But I have seen Ruger try and sneak up on her multiple times when he doesn't think I'm looking. Not to be trusted!!!


----------



## Alice13 (Feb 21, 2014)

Your sister would be the best, followed by pet sitter and then boarding. There is a high cgance your dog will come home flesh and bones if you send him/her to boarding

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Declan (Jun 29, 2014)

scottkeen said:


> I'm thinking that my sister might be my best option, in exchange for free rent for when I'm gone for 2 months. I wouldn't trust Ruger alone with Kilia the cat, although she will have a cat door to get out if needed. But I have seen Ruger try and sneak up on her multiple times when he doesn't think I'm looking. Not to be trusted!!!


I think that sounds like your best option. Maybe she would even be alright with staying there temporarily while she looks for a place so you have an end in sight? It may help Kilia to have escape routes if you put shelves along the walls. When you're working with a dog with a high prey drive, the cat should be able to move through a room without touching the floor. Good luck!


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

We can work out a deal- Ill watch the dogs in Virginia for the 2 months youre gone. Then I get to stay in your house in Hawaii the rest of the year...


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

VTGirlT said:


> I wouldn't do boarding for more than a few days for a dog..
> Its super stressful on dogs.. They can get sick, stressed, sick from being so stressed, bad things can happen and the kennel wont tell you unless its something you will notice or even if you might notice they may not tell you, etc. (i've been around of the kennel business to know, i've seen it all)
> 
> Definitely house sitter!!!!


Yep, I boarded one of my dogs for three days, and they had to call in an emergency vet on a Sunday because he wasn't eating and dehydrated. They had to give him an IV. Poor thing was SO stressed. Never did it again.

I've also worked at a Kennel and A LOT of dogs won't eat.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

VTGirlT said:


> I wouldn't do boarding for more than a few days for a dog..
> 
> Its super stressful on dogs.. They can get sick, stressed, sick from being so stressed, bad things can happen and the kennel wont tell you unless its something you will notice or even if you might notice they may not tell you, etc. (i've been around of the kennel business to know, i've seen it all)
> 
> ...




What have you seen the kennels do? Do they really not tell the owner unless they think he'd find out anyway?


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

A good kennel is insured and trustworthy (despite recent headliners). Your family or pet sitter -- not so much. Awkward situation. Has the dog been boarded before? You might want to try a trial session & see how that goes.


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

IllinoisNative said:


> Yep, I boarded one of my dogs for three days, and they had to call in an emergency vet on a Sunday because he wasn't eating and dehydrated. They had to give him an IV. Poor thing was SO stressed. Never did it again.
> 
> I've also worked at a Kennel and A LOT of dogs won't eat.


Yes, i've seen this happen exactly. It can be from stress even, the dogs have diarrhea, won't eat, you can't force them to drink or monitor it as well. So that will also lower their immune system and be more susceptible for any kennel sickness going around. 



lalachka said:


> What have you seen the kennels do? Do they really not tell the owner unless they think he'd find out anyway?


Yes.


----------

